# Advice please



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Looking for some advice. LO has started walking independently. when should we be getting her some shoes? is it a good idea to try some baby shoes first so she gets used to wearing them before spending a fair bit on proper shoes? is it a good idea to buy reins for when she gets very quick on her feet? we are having problems with sleeping for last 3--4 weeks. Usually settles fairly well between 6-7pm. Wakes  2-5 times during the night  for no particular reason we can fathom. wakes at about 6am in the mornings and has naps during the day. xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi,

Clarke normally advises to get them the first (FST range) shoes which are soft flexible soles when they can walk 10-15 steps unaided in one movement. We went and got LO measured and he hadn't yet being doing this but mostly due to his own confidence and our house layout as he hadn't managed corners yet - well low and behold he did the 15 steps right in Clarks and took me completely by surprise (he's very shy and cautious in new environments).

I got reins for LO for when out and they helped if he was going to take a stumble but we didn't use them much - our LO wasn't one for leaving us much so I didn't have that worry.

Sleep can get a bit unsettled at major milestones - we had a few weeks of very unsettled sleep when he started walking as their brains are processing things more. X


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

I've read that bare foot is best as much as possible, but we are big Clark's fans too!  They have different style shoes for each stage, think they're called 'crawlers', 'cruisers' and first shoes.  We waited for as long as possible before buying shoes, until she was wanting to get out the pram and walk more. 

We have reins and used them from the first time she walked outside. Blossom is a runner so feels much safer to have her close, also we use the full harness type so if she tumbles we can take some of the impact by supporting her weight. 

Good luck, shoe shopping is such fun!


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Clarks do first shows called cruisers which are very soft and flexible, they also have a rubber bit covering the toes so tapes last abit longer.  They recommend you get their feet measured every 3-4 months.


When you go into clarks they also take the lo pic for you to keep in their new shoes.


I kept ds first shoes they look so small to the ones he wears now   


Raines are a good idea, we also brought a back pack that had Raines attached. Our ds loved that better than plain Raines as he could keep a few toys and snacks in it x


----------

